# Does anyone have a pre-period too?



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

I typically start the period the 9th or 10th of the month bu often starting on the 5th or 6th I start spotting. It's not much and it's always brown. It also ruins underwear! Is this normal?


----------



## Keria (Sep 27, 2008)

It is normal, it could also mean low progesterone I used to have 4 days of spotting before AF it drove me crazy, I started taking B6 for this reason since i read it helped, and now I still spot but only 2 days before AF


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

Wow! Low progesterone, never heard of that. This just started since I've gotten my period back after dd2 so it's totally new to me. I do have some B6 somewhere in the medicine cabinet. Does anyone know if there are serious health consequences or if it might impair my ability to get pregnant again?


----------



## my3monkees (Nov 17, 2004)

I've always had this! I count on my period 4 days after the spotting starts. I got pregnant VERY easily!







HTH


----------



## Keria (Sep 27, 2008)

I think most of the times its harmless and shouldn't affect your fertility. It's just annoying for the most part.

I found this article very informative.

http://www.beyondfertility.com/art238.htm


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

I have spotting before my period, for me I think it's due to my adrenal fatigue, or at least related. Adrenal fatigue is related to chronic stress, and I'm not sure of the mechanism, but the start-stop-start (maybe with more stops) seems to happen relatively frequently among women affected. For me it's also associated with low progesterone and a short LP, but I've seen my LP lengthen as my health gets better (got other stuff going on that I know wore down my adrenals). One more possibility to consider.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I have this, too. And it's new (like the last several cycles). I read about the low progesterone; and that it doesn't necessarily impact fertility. Annoying, though - for sure!


----------

